# It is done.



## ddog27 (Dec 11, 2005)

My first BBQ contest is over. It was a great day. We had a blast and met losts of nice people. We ended up finishing in 12th place out of 31 teams. Not to bad for my first time. I will post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Not bad, ddog!  Lookin' forward to the pics!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 11, 2005)

Good job ddog, I trust you guys stayed nice and warm all day.


----------



## Finney (Dec 11, 2005)

Good job ddog.  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Griff (Dec 11, 2005)

Excellent first attempt. Look forward to the photos.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 12, 2005)

Way to go ddog! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd be very happy for my first attempt!  Congrats!! =D>


----------



## Bobberqer (Dec 12, 2005)

Good job Ddog  you might put Apache Junction on the map someday :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 12, 2005)

WAY to go Dog.  You may want to think about posting your pics in a  Snap Genie format.  Its easy and a great way of Narrating as you go.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 12, 2005)

12th out of 31. Outstanding for your first time out! Is the hook set? :grin:  Bet your looking for a contest to enter next. :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 12, 2005)

Nicely done ddog.  The BBQ folks are the best part of the comps.  They are some of the nicest, kindest, and most generous people I have met.   

It must have been good Q!

Jack


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks guys! Yeah i am hooked now and want to do more competitions now! I think what killed us in this one is that they did not have certified BBQ judges. Instead they had city officials and other VIP's. So we did not think about that factor and did our ribs the way we normally do. I talked to the guy who won and he said he made his sauce sweeter than he has ever done before. Then when he glazed his ribs he also added honey!     He also cooked his ribs longer than usual so they were falling of the bone. He said the people judging did not know good BBQ so he made it as close to restaurant BBQ as possible. I did not put that much thought into it. I guess I should have. Next year they will have KCBS judges so i think our ribs will score better. At least I hope so!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 12, 2005)

A long time ago I was told that sweet beats heat every time. With that said did the winner win because of fall off the bone sweet ribs? You bet he did! That's what the big restaurant business and food network has done to the ignorant barbecue consumer. I or should I say we NEVER order or go out for a steak or barbecue. The reason is we can make it better at home. The only place we eat Q at is Kentucky Greg's. Last year at Oinktoberfest The wife and I judged. There was NO talking while judging , But after you could. Any KCBS judge (one or two per table) thought most of it was substandard. The folk that just wander in and judge look for fall off the bone sweet And never have a clue what ribs or any thing are. And Wish I had a nickel for every time I heard " What's brisket?" They score 9 across the board.


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 12, 2005)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Next year they will have KCBS judges so i think our ribs will score better. At least I hope so!!



Training won't make the game any easier to win.  I find that many judges expect "restaurant" style "traditional" BBQ as well.  I quit getting my hopes up and started having more fun a couple of years ago.  I have gotten serious about box presentation and it has helped greatly.  Ribs almost have to fall off of the bone to do well in KCBS or any contest.  That's why so many cooks resort to a 3-2-1 cooking format.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 17, 2005)

Here are some of the pictures from the BBQ contest. In the last picture I am the one in the hat, my brother in law is the one in the blue shirt.










[/url]
[url=http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pic=171205213227.jpg][img]http://www.ephotohut.net/tb/171205213227.jpg


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, I _*was*_ looking forward to the pics...ePhotoHut Alert!!  #-o


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 18, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Well, I _*was*_ looking forward to the pics...ePhotoHut Alert!!  #-o



What did I do wrong Joker? It is my first time posting pictures so educate me!


----------



## Griff (Dec 18, 2005)

dog

Joker's got this thing about ePhoto and gets grumpy every time he see's it.

Griff


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 18, 2005)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> My first BBQ contest is over. It was a great day. We had a blast and met losts of nice people. We ended up finishing in 12th place out of 31 teams. Not to bad for my first time. I will post some pics when I get a chance.




Way to go ddog thats not a bad finish at all !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry dog..I had decided not to say anything more about ePhotoHut when people post pics using them ~ I just wouldn't view the pics or comment about them but, I was so looking forward to seeing yours.  Like Griff said, I get a little grumpy when I see the "e" pics..... :badgrin:

But don't mind me..Pretty much everyone else here has no problem with them.


----------



## txpgapro (Dec 18, 2005)

I love eveyones pics, but I too refuse to open the ephotos any more.  Thanks for the warning Joker.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2005)

ddog, the pictures were great....some of the best I've seen posted here, If they don't want to look at them, they don't have too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

Those pics just sabotaged a whole two weeks of dieting


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2005)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> Those pics just sabotaged a whole two weeks of dieting


 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 18, 2005)

Which one are you in the last photo?


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 18, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Which one are you in the last photo?



I am the one wearing the red shirt and orange hat.


----------



## Finney (Dec 18, 2005)

Pictures lookrd real good dog.  Ribs looked great. =D>


----------

